# Facelift for the rig



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Well I gonna start doing a few flounder gigging charters this year and decided that as good as the rig looks she just needs a little dressing up. What do y'all think of her wrapped in this pattern? I know I'm gonna tear the hell out of it but I'll just do it again next year.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Go for it!!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That should let you really sneak up on them ducks LOL


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

What Marc said.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty sweet....


----------

